# Boston/New York/New Orleans trip



## JackieTakestheTrain (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi everyone!

A super quick post about my train trip to the New Orleans on the Crescent. Since I am not up on all the equipment, speed, etc. that so many of you enjoy (and understand!  ) I will skip to what was the best part of this trip -- my mom's face as she enjoyed her first long-distance train trip in a sleeper.

She loved the first-class lounges in Boston and in New York, but she was literally like a kid when she reached her Roomette. She was in Room #1 and once she got her luggage situated, she settled right in. She said she liked the Roomette because it was cozy like a cocoon (her words!). She liked the sink, but not so much the toilet.

The Dining Car received moderate praise from her. For dinner, she tried the oven baked chicken and for dessert she had bread pudding with ice cream. When she got back to her room, the bed was down and we had a bit of a time with getting her door to stay closed as the handle was broken so the only way to keep the door closed was to use the latch to lock her in, which she didn't like in case there was an accident in the middle of the night! She also didn't want to change rooms, etc....*sighs*

We tried to focus on the positives..

Morning came and she had the omelet, turkey sausage and coffee for breakfast. We were flying down the rails and it was very bumpy. She decided to have lunch in her room, so she could enjoy being in her room longer. None of us were hungry when dinner time arrived, so we packed up our meal and took it with us and ate it in the hotel later.

During one part of the trip, she and I played 500 rummy and during the game, I asked her when should I book *our* next train trip and she paused and said "Let's me see how many days I get off next year!" 

So, I think she is hooked.

To get back to her home in Cincinnati, she opted to take fly. She couldn't get a regular airport shuttle van for her trip to the airport, so the conceirge recommended a sedan service for an additional $5 for the trip. She said "fine" and so when we down with her to catch the service, you can imagine how surprised we all were when a *stretch limo* showed up with a driver just to take her to the airport! My husband and I were laughing at her because she immediately got in the back of the limo, rolled the window down and waved to us like she was a moviestar (at 70 years old!) I quickly snapped some photos and as we were being so silly, she quickly explained to the limo driver that she had never been in a limo and he didn't miss a beat and actually stood and posed against the car for the photos!!!

There will truly be no living with her now....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 13, 2009)

A great story! Living proof that there's something about a train! I think most of us remember our first limo ride (mine was @ my wedding!), you'd better check your schedule, your mom will be wanting to ride alot I'd wager!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 13, 2009)

Great story about the limo!

I remember one time I went to San Diego by train and had gotten a hotel that promised "limo service pickup from the train station". So I called the hotel when we arrived. I expected a van or shuttle to come. Imagine my surprise when a stretch limo showed up! 

The hotel was not the Ritz or a fancy hotel or anything. I think it was a cheap Travelodge or similar! :lol:


----------

